
Server side rendering with prefetch - bloomca
http://blog.bloomca.me/2017/06/11/server-side-rendering-with-prefetch.html
======
bloomca
Personally, I am a little bit sad that libraries authors don't pay enough
attention to the approach of "lightweight" rendering, where we will
effectively create a graph of components and just invoke lifecycle hooks on
them.

I feel that executing the same code brings much more benefits over this
overhead of rendering same thing twice.

